

British student can be extradited to the US for linking - ZeroMinx
http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/16148629

======
scotty79
So basically extradition laws state that if courts of some random country feel
that British citizen violated their laws and they claim that this happened on
their territory although this citizen never actually was there, he can be
expelled from UK to be judged there if British judges believe that he will get
fair trial there, whatever the laws there might be?

So Iran could put some "secret" documents up on the web. SEO it, grab
credentials of all British citizens accessing the site and demand their
extradition?

